# Where is libusb-config on FreeBSD 8?



## caesius (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm using 8-BETA4 at the moment, and it looks like libusb is part of the base system. I need to install bootloadHID and it needs libusb-config to build.

However, I can't find any trace of 'libusb-config' anywhere in /usr. And when I try to install /usr/ports/devel/libusb I'm told its already part of the base system.

 Does anyone know of anything I could put in the Makefile in place of libusb-config for FreeBSD?

Cheers


----------



## ale (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you show the lines referencing libusb-config?


----------



## caesius (Sep 16, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you show the lines referencing libusb-config?



Sure,


```
# Use the following 3 lines on Unix and Mac OS X:
USBFLAGS=   `libusb-config --cflags`
USBLIBS=    `libusb-config --libs`
EXE_SUFFIX=
```


----------



## ale (Sep 16, 2009)

I *think* that you can just replace the first two with:
	
	



```
USBFLAGS=-I/usr/include
USBLIBS=-L/usr/lib -lusb
```


----------

